# Folding Storage Shelves Design



## KSTEARNS (Apr 26, 2011)

*Please help Folding Storage Shelves Design*

I am a beginner woodworker. I am planning on building 2 book shelf units that fold together and lock. They are for a childrens counseling center and so when they are not in use they can be folded face to face and rolled away to keep the kids out. They are 6ft tall and 2ft wide so when they are joined with a piano hinge and opened they will be 4ft wide by 6 ft tall. I plan to use 3/4 plywd for the shelves and sides dadoed and finish nailed. When they fold the unit, the 1/4" back will be exposed, so instead of a rabitted back I was going to dado the back in and leave the side panels 1/4" proud of the back to make a concealed joint. My concern is I will lose strength because then there will not be any mechanical fastners holding the back just glue and a dado. Another concern is the side and shelf edges. The cases are being painted but I dont think you could sand the edges smooth enough to hide the plies under the paint. So i Was going to edgeband and then paint. I was also wondering if a full length piano hinge with casters on 4 corners would be rigid enough, the shelves are not going to be heavily weighted. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like you have a plan.

There are router bits that give more surface area for glue joints, such as finger joints. They are strong enough to hold wood car bodies together with just glue.


----------

